# Cardiff Beer Gardens?



## mwgdrwg (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in Cardiff, I need a pint, it's hooooot! Where are the best beer gardens? (Family friendly if poss!) Ta


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 9, 2012)

only place we ever go is the pub by st fagans: park there for free, wear the kids out round st f's then drink cider in the sun  but that relies on someone staying sober to drive. bus is a faff


----------



## poisondwarf (Aug 9, 2012)

Edit. The cricketers on cathedral rd. I meant, not cayo!The cayo arms has a massive beer garden at the back. I would imagine it's family friendly.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Edit. The cricketers on cathedral rd. I meant, not cayo!The cayo arms has a massive beer garden at the back. I would imagine it's family friendly.


 
Well i wouldnt call it massive and it aint really a garden, and to be honest the furniture is stinking these days.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably better off at The Mochyn Du if youre in that neck of the woods.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. There was a seious lack of nice beer gardens! So i remained quite sober until the evenings when we went out for food. Back up North now after a great few days in our capital


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 19, 2012)

The Albany pub has a good, large, sunny beer garden if you manage to find it. We were there today and ate a couple of plums and an apple from the trees.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2012)

love that garden and cats
but they need more staff serving in the pub!


----------

